# Petrol Theft from station



## Deisce (1 Jun 2006)

I've just realised I forget to pay for my petrol this morning. What are the chances of them coming after me. I assume they will have my reg but I'm doubting the guards will do anything. Any ideas?

BTW please don't reply with "you are breaking the law" etc. I'm just asking what legal position I am in and whether enforcement is a reality. I mean they can't even take the barriers off the M50 coz they are scared that people will drive through without paying

Deisce


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Jun 2006)

Can you not just go back and pay?  I'm sure they will understand.


----------



## Deisce (1 Jun 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Can you not just go back and pay? I'm sure they will understand.


 
I'm not 100% sure I didn't pay and I would have paid in cash so no receipt. Also I'd be interested whether the guards would do anything as anytime I have had a problem (including a non national who hit my car and drove off without stopping) they have done nothing for me!


----------



## rkeane (1 Jun 2006)

I would expect them to take some sort of action.  They will obviously need to communicate with the gardai to find out who you are.  Even if you just put in 20 quid they are entitled to their money.  Shouldnt be difficult to get their number.  Also, think of the poor girl behind the counter who may be 20 quid or so out this evening.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Jun 2006)

The issue of a non-national hitting your car in a totally unrelated incident has got nothing to do with anything.

If you did pay, it should be on camera.  So go back and own up.


----------



## rkeane (1 Jun 2006)

Deisce said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure I didn't pay and I would have paid in cash so no receipt. Also I'd be interested whether the guards would do anything as anytime I have had a problem (including a non national who hit my car and drove off without stopping) they have done nothing for me!


If you paid, they'd have a receipt.


----------



## triona (1 Jun 2006)

If you don't go back and pay you are doing the same type of illegal act thing (albeit more minor) as the non-national who didn't own up to hitting your car. 
I forgot to pay for my petrol once and went back the next day to pay for it. They had noticed they were down €40 that night.


----------



## aonfocaleile (1 Jun 2006)

Go back and speak to manager - what if the Guards come after you about it ? Surely its not worth all the hassle over a tank of petrol!


----------



## joeysully (1 Jun 2006)

My brother forgot to pay for fuel in a petrol station one day. he went into the shop and just clean forgot.
one week later my dad bought fuel in the same station and the guards were called and were there in minuites! Of course the problem was resolved without incident, this type of thing happens very oftemn i think. Sunday morning i forgot to pay for my orange juice at breakfast but i put that down to a sore head. 
They may have your plate no and which pump you used but if it was busy then it may be difficult to pinpoint the person who did it if people before and after you got the same ammount of petrol ie €20.
worst that can happen is they catch you and you pay for what you got. person behind counter should have asked you ne way as most of them do now


----------



## westsider (1 Jun 2006)

My uncle forgot to pay for petrol once a while back. A simple mistake on his part - he just completely forgot  .
He got a warning/summons (not sure which) thorugh the post regarding non-payment a few months later.

He obviously went back and paid and not further action was taken against him.  

If I were you I'd pay just in case..


----------



## liner (1 Jun 2006)

People genuinely do forget to pay for petrol. If you go to the counter to pay for your carton of milk and loaf of bread then it's very easy to forget to mention the petrol. My local filling station always asks people the question - "Any petrol?" because they do know that people forget. You should probably go back and sort it out for peace of mind.


----------



## Deisce (1 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the advice and anecdotal evidence guys. I'll drop in and pay it on the way home.


----------



## Baloney (1 Jun 2006)

Yep, chances are they will follow it up. I once got a call demanding money from a Guard who said it was his job to go through all the reported petrol thefts from garages based on cc tv and follow them up. Basically they know that the majority of them are people forgetting and you just have to pay and that's that. In my case I refused to pay as it was a mistaken identity but that's another story!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

Deisce said:
			
		

> including a non national who hit my car and drove off without stopping


If he didn't stop how do you know that he was a non national?


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

My friend filled her car completely and had no money, the people in the shop just laughed about it and asked her to leave ID and pay later and she was not a regular there so I’m sure things like that always happen, just go in and say you forgot to pay and I’m sure they will appreciate you returning, if its been a while you could just say you were not around. They will still appreciate it...better late than never and as previously mentioned the incident with the non national is totally unrelated and would not be brought up.


----------



## Deisce (2 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If he didn't stop how do you know that he was a non national?


 
Well guys just to update you I called in and told the guy I wasn't sure whether I paid so he took my name and number and said it will take a few days to figure it out.

Clubman I was just illustrating how useless the guards have been for me and was wondering aloud whether they followed up on spurious stuff.

However you have spurred me into explaining myself with your irritating blue face. see new post


----------

